# South Beach Diet IBS Awareness Month article.



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The webpage for the South Beach Diet has an article on IBS for IBS Awareness Month.http://www.southbeachdiet.com/public/daily...dd_20060406.asp


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

Very cool, Kathleen!







Thanks for sharing that







-Nicole


----------

